# International calling services



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Have just moved to HK from the UK where I used a service called Planet Talk that enabled me to call international land lines from my mobile for about 4pence per minute. Just wondering if there is a similiar service here in HK at all. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

there are many on the internet that allows you to call from anywhere on earth. JW


----------

